# 10mm shooting



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey guys so I have been working on my grip since I talked to you last. How good should you be shooting at 15 to 20 meters? I was shooting better today and really gripping the gun on the block 20 with underwood ammo seems to really work. Getting more used to the block trigger. I find really gripping that pistol but relaxing the trigger finger helps a ton. Does this make sense?
Thank you all.
Kyle


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I Kent glock 20 not block, dang auto type


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

HAHA. Some people who don't like Glocks call them "Blocks" anyway.

At 15-20 meters, any decent gun should shoot into 1 - 3 inches - bench rested. Shooting offhand (without a rest) is dependent on your skill level. As the distance increases, errors will be magnified & hits will be further off target. 20 meters is a pretty good distance for accuracy with a handgun & will require a fair amount of skill. Accuracy depends on a straight-back trigger squeeze and a consistent grip shot-to-shot. The trick (as you discovered) is to isolate your trigger finger without changing your grip during shooting.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

nhbuck1 said:


> Hey guys so I have been working on my grip since I talked to you last. How good should you be shooting at 15 to 20 meters? I was shooting better today and really gripping the gun on the block 20 with underwood ammo seems to really work. Getting more used to the block trigger. I find really gripping that pistol but relaxing the trigger finger helps a ton. Does this make sense?
> Thank you all.
> Kyle


By George, I think you got it. Practice as much as you can afford. Block 20 lol.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol thanks for all the help and support guys. Also seems some shots were high and also shooting to the left of target what does that indicate? My strength on my right hand is not as strong due to a rotator cuff tendon tear. I need to get some exercise things for grip.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

nhbuck1 said:


> Lol thanks for all the help and support guys. Also seems some shots were high and also shooting to the left of target what does that indicate? My strength on my right hand is not as strong due to a rotator cuff tendon tear. I need to get some exercise things for grip.


Sometimes anticipating the recoil there's a tendency to lean into the shot. Especially a 10 mm

Of course This might not be the cause of you shooting to the left.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If those are the real thumper Underwood hunting/defense loads, then I might expand that definition of accuracy to 2-4 inches at 15 yards (5-shot group), and maybe a bit more at 20 yards. Not because the ammo isn't accurate (it's very accurate, in my experience), but because that's a pretty "spirited" round for target shooting, the Glock 10mms are pretty light pistols, and most folks don't do their best shooting (even off a rest) if they are getting slapped around every time they pull the trigger.

The 10mm Glocks are also rather chubby in the grip, so if the shooter is changing their grip to get more comfortable, or to adjust how much finger they are putting on the trigger, then that can "push" a shot off to one side or the other. Find your grip, keep your grip, don't change it. And squeeze that trigger straight to the rear.

Generally, the size and shape of handgun's shot group tells you a lot. If it's round and fairly small, that's good, consistent shooting. If it's large, has wild "flyers" out away from the main group, or not round in shape (trails off to one side and down, like a comma, or strings vertically/horizontally), then it's a sign that there might be a problem with application of the shooting fundamentals in a consistent fashion. Even if the pistol doesn't "like" a particular load, if the shooter is doing a good job, the group is still usually a fairly round-ish group, just a much larger one (scattered).

That last line isn't a hard-and-fast rule, but it's more often the case than not, in my experience.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

now am i doing the right thing really gripping down with this gun and ammo and relaxing the trigger finger?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

nhbuck1 said:


> now am i doing the right thing really gripping down with this gun and ammo and relaxing the trigger finger?


A handgun should be gripped the same way you would grip a hammer during use, or a firm handshake. Gripping too firmly causes shaking & loss of accuracy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you do the push-pull part of the combat grip right, you don't need to squeeze the grip so hard. Also, you can apply a little bit of torquing with the off-hand to firm up your hold. The object is to control the recoil/muzzle flip as much as possible.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Does that push pull actually work? Still need a hard grip? I don't want to constantly think push pull when I shoot.
Thanks


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

nhbuck1 said:


> Does that push pull actually work? Still need a hard grip? I don't want to constantly think push pull when I shoot.
> Thanks


Yes, it allows a steadier hold.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

How do you correct yourself from thinking that all the time? Just dfo it? Is this what comp shooters and military use?
Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Practice your thumbs forward combat grip and an isosceles stance until you can lock up like a vise and hold your sight picture on the bulls eye throughout your trigger pull, and for a second after your hammer (striker) falls. After you are satisfied with your progress, go to the range and practice it with live ammo. It took about 50 rounds of .45 ammo for me to become a believer. 10mm ammo is too expensive to practice fundamentals with, unless you are making good progress with other guns.


----------

